# News from Accucraft UK



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

New project in plan by Ian Pearse ( Accucraft UK) Live steam SAR NG15 2-8-2 

NEW PROJECT ANNOUNCEMENT 


WELSH HIGHLAND RAILWAY (EX SOUTH AFRICAN RAILWAYS) NG15 2-8-2. 
PROVISIONAL PROJECT CONCEPT 

The model will be done in two versions â€" as being restored to run on the Welsh Highland Railway, and as it used to run in South Africa. The differences would be mainly a different style of tender and small cosmetic differences to the loco. 

Scale: 1:19 (16mm: 1 foot) 

Gauge: 32mm/45mm (gauge adjustable by customer, like the NG16 Garratt) 

Firing: Gas fired like K27, gas tank in tender in warm water bath. 

Cylinders: â€˜Dâ€™ valve, fitted with drain valves 

Wheels spoked and insulated. 

Valve Gear: Similar type to that used on K27. 

Chassis to be sprung but 2nd and 3rd sets of driving wheels to be flangeless (blind). 
Some concessions will have to be made to allow front and rear trucks to swing laterally enough to allow a 4 foot radius. 

Minimum Radius: 4 feet 

Tender to carry gas tank in water bath and to have a steam feed from boiler to reheat water to keep gas warm, like on the GS4 Daylight. The tender also to carry cold water feed tank with hand pump for filling boiler like the GS4 Daylight. 


*Photo One* 

*Photo Two* 

*Photo Three* 

_Images exceed 640 pixel max. width - converted to links. Mod._


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

While I still prefer to stick with the North American style railroad equipment, that is a handsome loco and would think it might do well in Europe -- unless there are too many layouts with tight radii which cannot tolerate such a long loco. 

Llyn


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Llyn, Like the K27/28's it is planned to have blind centre drivers so that it can negotiate a 4 foot radius.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft UK 2008 product line w/pictures: www.glendalejunction.co.uk/Accucraft.html 

Wonder why this info is not on Accucraft's UK website?


----------



## dhamer52 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, 
Any idea when the Countess will be out?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod 
Black Five going to be steam?


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 06/01/2008 6:31 PM
Rod 
Black Five going to be steam?




Charles: 
These additional websites describe it as electric: 

http://www.track-shack.com/ 

http://www.modelrailforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=4107 

http://www.argyleloco.com.au/argyle.html 

You would know better than me, but I think Accucraft 1:32 locomotive in live steam have not been successful (accepted) in the UK. Compared to their 1:19 live steam which have been successful. What's your experience?


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, I have spoken to Ian and these are the answers to your questions posted above. 


The Accucraft web site currently has a problem and Ian is unable to easily update it. It is being renewed over the next couple of months after which Ian will be able to post news items and update as they are needed. 


The Countess, Ian should have the engineering sample to review in August this year and if this is good the plan is for the finished model to be shipping in 1Q09. 


At this time Accucraft UK has no plans for a live steam Black 5. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

.


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have thought that gas fired live steam versions of Flying Scotsman, Mallard and the Black 5 at Accucraft price levels and capable of handling curves similar to the electric Flying Scotsman would be very popular. 

Tac, in modifying the A4 to Dominion of Canada would you put it back to single chimney and therefore add the bell. I thought it was a pity that the bell was removed when it was converted to double chimney in 1957. 

David


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Tac, with regards to G1 from Accucraft I have heard that the Accucraft factory builds the locomotives for The Gauge One Locomotive Company. Their 4MT loco has had some good reviews in the UK and the next should be a Britannia. If Accucraft do make these it would give them a good base for turning their electric locomotives into steam versions. Im into 16mm 1/19th narrow gauge but a good Black Five in steam would sure tempt me across to the Dark Side !. 
Dougie


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dougie 
Whilst the 5MT and the proposed Britannia are very good looking locomotives, there is no way I could bring myself to buy a locomotive like these operated by slip eccentric valve gear. What a shame that they do not make use of the valve gear as in the prototype. As for the meths (alchohol) firing, this would have to go in favour of controllable (and safe) gas firing. 
Tac 
Your A4 mods would certainly turn heads/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

David


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, I think we were all waiting for you to bring money into it yet again ,please give it a rest and let US decide what WE spend our money on.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By tony23 on 06/03/2008 8:09 AM
Tac, I think we were all waiting for you to bring money into it yet again ,please give it a rest and let US decide what WE spend our money on.




In that case I'm very happy not to have disappointed you and all the others. 

Please don't let your personal animosity get in the way of a valid opinion. 

tac


----------

